# My trip to Yvonne's --Picture heavy



## Crazy1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Went on a trip up to YvonneÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s this past Saturday. It was a 564 miles round trip but well worth it.
I thought I would share photos I took of the trip. So here goes: 
Ran into rain around Gorman (California Grapevine)






Once at YvonneÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the First Shelled one I met was Dudley




Here he is on patrol




What a sweetie he is





Aldabra and YvonneÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s feet Trust me She looks small here




Here she is with YvonneÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Kitty nose to nose  and to think sheÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s only 9





Asian Mountain Torts Mating




Here he is checking on his lady, what a gentleman




little EmmyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s growing and eating well now 





Sideneck in middle of pond




Close up of sideneck





Wonderful pens large and lush





Leopard sunbathing




Now this lady has a beautifully marked shell





One of the boxies still up





ChewyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s sister- This is especially for TerryO





YvonneÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Mare





this is one of YvonneÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s pretty kitties





All 8 Baby Texas tortoises (gopherus berlandieri)





Yvonne and her lovely bird houses






I had such a wonderful time and Yvonne was a wonderful tour guide and hostess. Her pens were roomy and her sheds well built and clean. All the tortoises and Turtles look healthy and happy. Even the little ones in the infirmary that are healing from one ailment or another. My one regret is that I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t take a picture of her Ã¢â‚¬Å“kitty that wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t thereÃ¢â‚¬Â Yvonne told me he/she is shy and never comes out to greet or meet people, he hides. Well we were sitting in her living room when this lovely large, yellow eyed Manx cat came in and let me pet it and was playful and quite entertaining.  I was so at ease with Yvonne like we had known each other for some time. She helped me mend my Convertible top (Got a few tears) and off I was on the way home.

The route home was through Tehachapi and I ran into fog at the summit




Windmills on the hills of California




Sunny skies over Mohave





My two baby Berlandieri home. August is in the corner and October is on the slate




October Eating





Hope you all enjoyed sharing my trip. I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t say enough what a great time I had. 

Yvonne if you need to add anything please feel free to edit. Yvonne told me each ones names but I am so bad with names and feel bad I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t tell you the Kitties or Mares names.


----------



## Candy (Nov 23, 2009)

Great pictures Robyn, I can't believe you did that round trip in the same day. Where are the pictures of you and Yvonne though. I thought we would get to see both of you.


----------



## terryo (Nov 23, 2009)

Robyn that was the greatest!! I felt like I was there (wish I was). Thank you for a picture of Chewy's sister too. I can't even imagine driving and seeing miles and miles of all that beautiful, spacious country. You are really brave to drive all that way alone too.
Yvonne your pens are unbelievable and all your animals are beautiful....I didn't know you had a horse...although I'm sure you must have mentioned it at some time or another. Thanks for taking us on this wonderful trip with your pictures Robyn.


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 23, 2009)

You are my idol Yvonne... I love to see a woman like you out alone doing what you do. I feel that way now but at 21 I have a lot to live up to if your my idol. I showed this to my boyfriend and he was like "thats how your gonna be when we have a house". Great pictures Robyn, I'm sure we all wish we could have been there


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2009)

Just one thing...the indoor invisible cat is Molly, a girl and the mare is April. I so enjoyed our visit. I wish I lived closer to SoCal so I could see all you southerners more often!

(Oh, and the breeding tortoises were Manouria emys emys, or Asian forest tortoises)

What a pretty picture of Little Girl Kitty! It looks like a professional shot. You and your camera do really good work. A couple of the pictures didn't open up all the way, but maybe they will tomorrow.

Here's Robyn:


----------



## milky (Nov 23, 2009)

@crazy 
is it me or the links for the picture is dead?


----------



## sammi (Nov 23, 2009)

What a beautiful drive you got to take! I've never been to Northern Cali [except for San Fran] but this made me want to go up there oh so much more. We don't have windmills and rolling hills like that down here in SD..


----------



## Isa (Nov 24, 2009)

WOW Amazing pictures. It looks like you both had a lot of fun . Yvonne, All of your turtles and tortoises are beautiful, I do not know why, but Dudley is my favorite one  He is amazing!!! Your yard is beautiful, I wish I could have one that huge and that nice, It must be so relaxing walking around and looking at all your turtles and tortoises, (but I know it must be a lot of work too, but I am sure it is worth it  ). 
Robyn, Congratulations!!! August and October are very cute, and I love their names . 
And What can I say about your car... Wow it is beautiful, I will show the pic to my fiance tonight and I am sure he will love it!! It must be so nice driving it .
Thanks for sharing the pictures with us and I am glad you had fun


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 24, 2009)

It's funny that California is such a big state that it takes all day just to drive less than half the way across. Texas is like that too, as it takes 12 hours just to get across the dang place...

The pictures were wonderful and the tortoises' obvious good health is proof that Yvonne has them in the proper sub-climates.

Dudley has such a self-confident expression; it's almost as if he's related to Bob. And I noticed that the Menourian female wasn't letting mating get in the way of chewing up her grass...I wonder what her thought bubble would say if she had one.


----------



## Sudhira (Nov 24, 2009)

Sadly only bits and pieces of the photos came up on my screen. Sure looks neato from the bits I can see!


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 24, 2009)

Robyn - great pictures!! Congratulations on August and October-excellent names and adorable! I couldn't believe how tiny they were when I saw them. I'm happy for you and Yvonne that you got to visit and take the tour. Glad you made it home safe and sound - that is one long a.. drive in a day!!!


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 24, 2009)

very very nice pics. thank you so much for sharing! see you in January Robyn!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll be there Cory. Glad you all enjoyed the pics. The drive was not bad actually and it was beautiful, lots of the trees had fall colors, something I don't get to see too often in So Cal. I really enjoy driving its just something about getting out on the open road putting the petal to the metal and letting the wind blow through your hair (well so to speak). Was a bit too cold to put down the top, not to mention the rain, but Fun none the less. I am glad the pictures helped some of you take the trip with me. I had so many more pics but I thought these told the best story. (for those of you who could not see the pics or they would not open all the way I am sorry.) 
Thanks Yvonne for filling in the blanks. I'm just so bad with names. And speaking of names Naming these two was easy when Yvonne told me the months they were hatched in. It just seemed a natural pic. I'll be posting more of them in the future. Oh and just so everyone knows, August weighed in at 35 grams and October at 18 grams. I'll try and get some face shots and their lenght posted soon. They are still pretty shy and I am just giving them time to settle in.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Dec 10, 2009)

Yyvonie I love how my back yard looks like yours, lets me know I am doing something right.

Robyn nice car!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 10, 2009)

Sudhira said:


> Sadly only bits and pieces of the photos came up on my screen. Sure looks neato from the bits I can see!



If you click on the words below the picture, "click to view full size image" the full picture will load. That happened on my computer too, but works ok when you click for full size.


----------

